# Tank stocking help



## Charden (Apr 12, 2011)

It has been 7 years since I last had an African tank. I used to get most of my fish from a guy that lived close by but he has since closed shop. Where do you recommend for a good place to order fish at in the states? Also, I will be housing them in a standard 125 gallon tank, so how many can I get away with in an all male tank? Thanks in advance!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For retailer feedback you can look at the Retailer Reviews or PM a Member or a Mod for a recommendation.

I like 18 individuals in a 72" tank if you choose fish that mature <= six inches.


----------



## Charden (Apr 12, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> For retailer feedback you can look at the Retailer Reviews or PM a Member or a Mod for a recommendation.
> 
> I like 18 individuals in a 72" tank if you choose fish that mature <= six inches.


Thanks I will look at that. What would be a nice colorful stock list to think about? I have kids and they like the colors. I have always been partial to the Aulonocara looking fish. I will look at the retailer page and most likely have more questions. Thanks DJ


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Here is a list I have used with success in the past. Read the all-male article in the Cichlid-forum Library to understand pros and cons.

Aulonocara Rubescens
Aulonocara Lwanda
Aulonocara stuartgranti Cobue (Regal)
Aulonocara stuartgranti Maleri
Aulonocara stuartgranti Ngara
Aulonocara stuartgranti Usisya
Aulonocara turkis
Copadichromis borleyi Kandango
Mylochromis sp Mchuse
Copadichromis trewavasae
Labidochromis caeruleus trio
Otopharynx tetrastigma
Placidochromis electra Likoma 'Deep Water'
Protomelas marginatus 'Turquoise'
Sciaenochromis fryeri Electric Blue
Protomelas steveni taiwan reef
Labidochromis caeruleus
Pseudotropheus acei


----------



## Charden (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for that. I will start taking a look and building a list.


----------

